# I'm Very New To Plastisols: Baby Steps



## SethDupe (Apr 8, 2014)

So I finally have my Heat press! Its a Stahls Hotronix: The Maxx 16x20 Heat Press. I'm looking to start my own business from my home using plastisol transfers. I live in Louisiana and I'm going to need lots of help if my fellow forum members are willing to help or point me into the right direction to the help and guidance I need. I was thinking of going the route of making shirts in larger orders, along the lines of family reunions, small businesses, bachelorette/bachelor parties, small public groups, charity runs, or around here we do a lot of trail rides, basically anything along those lines. but I need to know what plastisol transfer websites offer the best quality for the best price as well as blank t-shirt whole sale websites. I also hear about local vendors from time to time on these forums. I basically need someone to hold my hand through the baby steps haha. Thank your for your time and/or any information you can give me.


----------



## Sunjoa (Oct 25, 2011)

Check out the Preferred Vendors listed on the left side of the page. There you will find shirts and transfer vendors. Hope this helps you, Dane.


----------



## wormil (Jan 7, 2008)

There are vendors that are discussed frequently on the forum, start with those. Also I have a sticky that lists a bunch of companies.


----------

